# Hair removal discussion, any brand



## Jemma (Sep 8, 2021)

I would like to ask you what method of hair removal you use? 
Has anyone used an IPL hair removal device?


----------



## mia.orlando (Sep 27, 2021)

Yes I have!! I have been using an IPL at-home device for a month now and my hair has visibly reduced, the process should take up to 3 months so obv I still have some way to go but since I started it I saw incredible results and my skin is so glowy..I've read that it's also very good for redness, ect! It also saved up so much of my money, one purchase and i'm done forever!! 
I'll attach the link of the website https://glintii.com/, it's really good personally


----------



## Jemma (Oct 9, 2021)

mia.orlando said:


> 是的，我有！！我已经在家里使用 IPL 设备一个月了，我的头发明显减少了，这个过程最多需要 3 个月，所以我还有一段路要走，但自从我开始使用它，我看到了令人难以置信的结果和我的皮肤太亮了……我读过它对发红也很好，等等！它还为我节省了很多钱，一次购买，我就永远完成了！！
> 附上网址https://glintii.com/的链接，个人感觉真的很好


Thanks for your recommendation


----------



## Nmehta (Oct 18, 2021)

Jemma said:


> I would like to ask you what method of hair removal you use?
> Has anyone used an IPL hair removal device?


Yes! The IPL hair removal device is more efficient than conventional hair removal devices & creams.
You can try beurer 
There are two versions of IPL technology-based hair removal. You can check and try. It gives really best results.

Check the link below-
https://www.beurerindia.com/beauty/...-pure-skin-pro-long-lasting-hair-removal.html

https://www.beurerindia.com/beauty/...elvet-skin-pro-long-lasting-hair-removal.html


----------



## LaurenWeston (Oct 28, 2021)

yes it is more efficient to use IPL


----------



## lasharn (Nov 3, 2021)

I’ve been doing IPL laser hair removal for about a year now and I think laser isn’t really for everyone. If after like 4 months or so the hair doesn’t grow less, then maybe this treatment isn’t for you.


----------



## Jemma (Nov 4, 2021)

Nmehta said:


> 是的！IPL 脱毛装置比传统脱毛装置和面霜更有效。
> 你可以试试啤酒
> 基于 IPL 技术的脱毛有两个版本。您可以检查并尝试。它提供了真正最好的结果。
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------

